# Drill press speed for pen blanks?



## sbwertz

What speed should I be running my drill press to drill wooden pen blanks with a 7mm bit?  

The chart on my drill press says 2400 RPM for a 1/4" bit in hardwood, but it seems MUCH too fast.  It screams when I drill at that speed.  I've been drilling at 1500 RPM and it still seems too fast.

When drilling on the lathe I run it in it's slowest speed...about 600 rpm.


----------



## PenMan1

Sharon:
On the DP I like to use between 800 and 1100 rpms. That works very nicely for wood. With acrylic, pr, et al, I make a center punch "dot" and drill about 1500 rpms.


----------



## sbwertz

I should have mentioned that I'm using a brad point bit.


----------



## randyrls

Sharon;  Yes; 2400 is tooo fast.  600 to 1000 is about right.  

I don't like to use brad point bits because they are hard to sharpen.  It is important to have a sharp drill bit.  I sharpen mine whenever I notice that I have to press harder while drilling.

On acrylics, cut the blank over long, drill the hole just the length of the brass tube, cut off the excess.


----------



## brez

Sharon,

I drill at 600 rpm. It is slower but it does not build up a much heat and cracking blanks are a rarity. Also be sure to pull out and clean the bit freguently.

Mike


----------



## leestoresund

+1, Mike


----------



## sbwertz

Well, it is a brad point bit right now. First time it goes through the drill doctor it won't be any more LOL. 

I pull out about every quarter inch. I have no problems with blowout or blanks shattering in the vise, but it squeals at this speed. I will slow it down. 

I bought one of the colt bits, but have a problem with it deflecting on entry in any wood with a strong grain.  It will deflect about a 32nd of an inch, following the grain.  It is a brand new 7mm bit, longer than my other bits. When I withdraw it, I can see it flex to the side as it comes out of the blank.  It results in an oval entry hole and is off center at the bottom.  I don't have that problem with my shorter brad point.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## KenV

Two measures --  successful outcomes and comfort for the operator.  I find that given similar outcomes from the first, the second wins most all the time.  

One of the diamond "credit card" sharpeners can keep a brad point bit sharp for a long time -- then the drill doctor.

Side note -- Drill Doctors are good for general bit sharpening, but are not a high precision tool grinder -- I send the special (large sizes used for fancy stuff) out to a tool and die guy for sharpening.   Same with end mills.  

Hope to see you at the Desert Wood Turning Roundup --


----------



## fernhills

sbwertz said:


> What speed should I be running my drill press to drill wooden pen blanks with a 7mm bit?
> 
> The chart on my drill press says 2400 RPM for a 1/4" bit in hardwood, but it seems MUCH too fast.  It screams when I drill at that speed.  I've been drilling at 1500 RPM and it still seems too fast.
> 
> When drilling on the lathe I run it in it's slowest speed...about 600 rpm.



 Is that chart, not for bit size,  but for thickness of material ?


----------



## jedgerton

800 rpm for me.  Seems to work well. BTW I purchased a 7mm pen turners bit from Woodcraft 4 years ago. It's never been sharpened and it's still working fine!  Your mileage may vary. 

John


----------



## Mark

I drill at 600 rpm for most all materials. I love the Wood River bits from WC. 

I bought a set of the Colt and ended up packing them up and storing them. They are much longer which was nice, but I too, found they would deflect when drilling hardwood and acrylics. I am not happy with them at all...

Just my $.02


----------



## MesquiteMan

I drill EVERYTHING pen related at 1,900 rpm and have great results.  I have never split a blank and the cut is nice and clean.


----------



## LeeR

With pen blanks, or most any piece of wood I'm drilling.  I use a "backer board" -- usually a thin piece of plywood scrap, under the piece to be drilled.  No blowouts, and no edge tearing. I've only drilled a few acrylic blanks so far, but I've used the same technique, and had nice clean drilling.  I back out of the hole often, and I also have a shop vac running to suck up the drill debris.

Sort of off topic, but use a small square to periodically check to make sure your DP table is perpendicular to the bit.  They can get jarred easily, and a couple degrees can cause a real problem when trying to get really straight bores.


----------



## sbwertz

jedgerton said:


> 800 rpm for me. Seems to work well. BTW I purchased a 7mm pen turners bit from Woodcraft 4 years ago. It's never been sharpened and it's still working fine! Your mileage may vary.
> 
> John


 
That is what I am using now.


----------

